# converting a triple chainring to single...how?



## first.hander (Oct 29, 2008)

I just started biking a couple months ago and now I find myself not using the majority of gears. I want to convert my triple chainring to a 1x9 setup with an e13 lg-1 chainguide. How do I go about doing this? Do I just take the largest and smallest chainring off the cranks and thats it? I have a shimano SLX crankset. Thanks!!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yes...*



first.hander said:


> I just started biking a couple months ago and now I find myself not using the majority of gears. I want to convert my triple chainring to a 1x9 setup with an e13 lg-1 chainguide. How do I go about doing this? Do I just take the largest and smallest chainring off the cranks and thats it? I have a shimano SLX crankset. Thanks!!


Basically, yes. You'll need a couple of things:

1. A single speed specific middle ring that doesn't have shift ramps. If you keep your stock middle ring, the chain is going to try and shift on you from time to time.

2. You'll need some shorter chainring bolts.

You could get by without a new ring but you'll be happier with a ring without shift ramps.


----------



## first.hander (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Ken!!


----------



## NUTT (May 27, 2008)

Thinking of doing the same thing here.... although my crankset is a lower end Shimano that I'll upgrade once I beat it up a little bit.

Is the chain guide required for XC & singletrack?


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

not at all. you'll want a lightweight bash on the outside to keep the chain from jumping that way and a jump-stop on the inside. but there's a chance you won't have any issues with chain droppage.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

for now you can use the stock middle ring... pick up a bash gaurd and "3rd eye" i think it's called... that'll keep your chain from falling off either side of the chain ring... then remove your front shifty bits... shifter, derailleur, cable... 

if you choose to stay with it you can shorten your chain a tad and pick up a pinless/rampless chain ring...

if you look over in the drivetrain forum there is a HUGE thread about 1x9 setups... one of these days i'll have enough power to dump my granny... but right now i'm rocking a 2x9... middle/granny up front


----------



## NUTT (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I'll check out the 1x9 thread in drivetrain fo' sho'.



donalson said:


> one of these days i'll have enough power to dump my granny... but right now i'm rocking a 2x9... middle/granny up front


Or just move on down here to Houston where we have no use for the granny gear.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

...I'm in FL... i shouldn't need it... actualy on one bike i dont seem to have a prob with out it... on the other the day gets VERY long if i don't have it... don't know if it's differences in the drivetrain, geometry... or what... but it is a 29er... and i am hauling a LOT of extra weight...


----------

